# What's the most interesting Jojo stand to you?



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

Reference for non-fans/forgetful people http://jojo.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Stands

I'm personally fascinated by king crimson and how it "just works"


----------



## ShonenJump (May 11, 2018)

funny valentine's D4C is facinating. Don't let me start on pucci XD

speaking of king crimson, still no news on part5 Vento aureo anime


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

dsionr4 said:


> funny valentine's D4C is facinating. Don't let me start on pucci XD



Pucci is the only priest who is openly gay for a vampire i bet. speaking of pucci i just realized something... do you remember that episode of the Simpsons (the good old ones.) where a dog was added to itchy and scratchy?




Part 6 ending.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 11, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Pucci is the only priest who is openly gay for a vampire i bet. speaking of pucci i just realized something... do you remember that episode of the Simpsons (the good old ones.) where a dog was added to itchy and scratchy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! at least Rohan and giorno survived.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 11, 2018)

Hermit Purple destroys cameras and takes pictures of the future, it's just some bramble thorns. What the heck was they smoking when they came up with this!? 

I know it's technically "Show me what I wish to see" but he uses it to see into the future to get information by destroying anything it touches. It's just a weed for crying out loud. Weed someone must have been smoking when they came up with this.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 11, 2018)

I also like Killer queen because it's named after a song by my 2nd favorite band. and it's an interesting stand as well (well bites the dust is.)


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Bit of a JoJo nerd, even if I only have gotten up to Part 3.  So, have a few examples:



Spoiler: Hierophant Green



Something that's irked me a little is how, when introduced, Kakyoin's Hierophant Green is shown to be capable of possessing people.  However, nowhere else in the part does Kakyoin use this ability, except for maybe the Death 13 arc.  

After thinking it over, though, I realized that the reason said ability never appears again is probably due to Kakyoin feeling guilty about using it on innocent bystanders, which would tie in to his whole guilt thing about succumbing to DIO's control and generally doing evil shit because of that.  It also goes in with the theme of his arcana, the Hierophant: _redemption_.

Plus, good guys possessing people doesn't really sound like a heroic thing to do, anyways.





Spoiler: Ebony Devil



The stand's ability, being able to gain power based on the user's grudge, seems particularly interesting.  The fact that Devo can control a puppet remotely using his stand also seems like it has a lot of potential, and was integrated pretty well into his moveset for the Arcade game.

Also, I love this guy's name, in both the original and the subs.  _Soul Sacrifice_ is great.  Have a listen to it.





Spoiler: Emperor



It's literally just a gun.

Also, people who main Hol Horse in the Arcade game are trash.


----------

